# Any Fish Lake news ????



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Curious if anyone has heard anything about Fish Lake ice conditions ? or lack there of ?

As always any info is appreciated.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Fished it through the ice on Saturday and Sunday...still very thin and most of the lake was unsafe as of Sunday evening.


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

How was the fishing? I have always wanted to hit fish lake in the winter but have never done it.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bsnowtaylor- Where do you live? Fish Lake is my absolute favorite place to ice fish. We could make the trip together and split the gas.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

twinkielk15 does that only go for bsnowtaylor, or is it an invite across the board? lol


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's to everyone! If it means ice fishing at Fish Lake, I'm there!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I was with W2U -- like he said, the ice is still thin, but growing.

29th -- too think to get out on the majority of the lake. Extreme south end had some older ice that people were on. Extreme north end had some older ice that we fished. Nobody was venturing out on any of the "new" ice formed the night of the 28th.

30th -- cold night brought more ice. We fished the south end out from the bathrooms with decent success. ~3" of ice. One group walked all the way across from the bathrooms to the east side -- that took some balls.

31st -- another cold night, and more ice. Again, we fished the south end in the morning, then fished in front of the Lodge in the afternoon (~2 1/2"). Nobody had really fished any of the ice from Lakeside Marina to the Twin Creeks up to this point. Later in the afternoon another group ventured out near Lakeside.

1st -- people are getting braver, and numerous groups venturing out from the bathrooms at the south end as well as each parking area between Lakeside and the Lodge. We didn't check anything north of the Lodge, but I would imagine conditions were similar up there. 

I think much of the lake is "safe" for walking on at this point -- but be sure to check conditions as you move around -- especially if you head to the east side of the lake. The water out in the middle of the lake was the last to form, and would most likely be the thinnest as well. I wouldn't even consider taking an ATV out on the ice at this point.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

A group of us was planning on going up about Feb 8th for a couple days, Ice should be great by then ????


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ice should be great by now.

by feb 8 you'll want to make sure you have a gas powered auger.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

guner, are you a southerner? I noticed you said going up. If so maybe we could get together and split gas. Plus it is always nice to know who my forum neighbors are.


----------

